# Vindicator or Baal Predator



## theevilleon (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a Blood Angel list with Dante, Corbulo, 20+ jump marines (of various types) 10 tactical marines and 6 attack bikes with multi-meltas. It is very successful.

I always run two tanks and a rhino as a moving wall for the aforementioned troops. Here comes the question:

Should I take Baal Predators or Vindicators (or one of each)? Why?

I have tried different combinations and I won't say which has been more successful. I'm more interested in other people's reasoning and preferences.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

So you could have two right? Well then, I'd say have one of each really. The Vindicators are nasty beasts against infantry and tanks (and they probably will advance with the troops as well with the crappy range, go figure!). They can go in cover, stick out the cannon, and fire the hell out of anything in sight. They make a good unit weakener so the Assault Troops can bash them in combat. 

Now the Baal Predator is a good tank to move along with the Assault Troops. While they are a pretty crappy anti tank unit, they definitly are good for taking out infantry, especially horde armies. The Assault Cannon can take down a few Space Marines, and the heavy bolters makes nice "Against the odds" shots against the Marine's Saves. And they just outright kill the horde units. :laugh:

I guess it's all who you face really. If you are facing Space Marines, Necrons, Chaos Space Marines, etc then bring out the Vindicators. If you are facing a horde army, then it's probably wise to bring out the Baal Pred. If you are facing a tank heavy army, then you might want to think of a third option and bring out a side sponsored lascannon predator (although it probably shouldn't move, which may not co-op well with the rest of your army that well....). 

Those are my thoughts anyways. If you need extra points, it be suggested that you should swap Dante for Lemartes. Both are good, and they have an excellent value to your army!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm biased for Vindicators. So I take 3. Working in Pairs, Vindicators are very nasty. Siege Shield, and just run them through difficult terrain, with Assault Squads behind, jumping out to assault those units shot by the Vindicators, easy ways to fight through Hordes.

Depends on your playing Style. If it favours the Assault, then Vindicators are best. If it's sit back and shoot, then Ball Predators, sitting pretty in the middle of your lines are excellent deterrents from Assaulting infantry.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Baal Preds are fast vehicles right? Thanks to souped up engines?
That would seal the deal for me, a dakkatank that actually can move 6 each turn and pour out 10/12 shots per turn gotta be sweet :biggrin:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

MaidenManiac said:


> Baal Preds are fast vehicles right? Thanks to souped up engines?
> That would seal the deal for me, a dakkatank that actually can move 6 each turn and pour out 10/12 shots per turn gotta be sweet :biggrin:


They're fast as long as they pass their Overcharged Engine roll, yes.

For my Flesh Tearers, I run three Baal Predators. It's a rather uncompromising choice, but the Blood Angels were never the most subtle Chapter anyway.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Runnig two baals makes fr quite an effective anti tank unit. that many assault cannon shots coming oiut of somewhere will mean that some of them will rend so you still have a chance against tanks that way (assault cannons can get a penetration roll of 15 still so not bad) als oagainst hordes you've got plenty of high strength shots rolling out, which will take down MEQs through torrents of fire, and as they can be fast they can advance pretty well with the rest of your army. 

Vindicators are a very good choice too but because they hold the most powerful cannon marines can have. it's a large blast so it's great at taking out hordes and whole squads, it's high srtength so it can take out tanks with ease. The only problem with it is that for such a powerful weapon it's very short range and that allows people who know it's power to pump as much fire into it before it hits firing range. that means that a kill point and a lot of points will go before they make back anything. Now this can happen with the baal as well but if you give them heavy bolter sponsons the fact that it's a fast vehicle means they can fire a lot more often and at better range


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

6 attack bikes with multi meltas you say? and you can have even more melta in those flying assault marines, right? that sounds about enough anti-tank for me. 

The baals are very good vs light tanks and vs infantry, and can move and shoot everything with a good roll (if they need to re-position). Also, a bad scatter roll from a vindicator may put your assault teams in a world of pain, even with the good SM BS (unlikely, I know, but it's happened to me!). 

Since Point-wise they are about equal, (if the baal has sponsons) I would go with the baal, for the longer range, greater number of shots and ability to shoot on the move.

I would only favour the vindicator if I knew I was going to face Deathwing or something like that with a 2+ save spam.


----------

